# proms in the ghetto



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 14, 2003)

prom


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 14, 2003)

prom


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 14, 2003)

Way to be a flaming Wisconsin racist hick! And you wonder why us Illinois 'city slickers' mock are neighbors to the north?


----------



## Tboy (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> Way to be a flaming Wisconsin racist hick! And you wonder why us Illinois 'city slickers' mock are neighbors to the north?



I fail to see were that's racist.  

Is it like you calling her a hick?  Are only hicks racists?  Is it possible that these pics where actully taken in a ghetto of some sort?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 15, 2003)

RC, again, you have acted your age. Now, go take your Flintstone chewable, drink your milk, and shut up. If you start your groundless, opinionated babble again, I _will_ run the ball in your zone and obliterate your narrow juvenile arse.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 15, 2003)

DUDE...in the first pic, check out the bad ass SUV limo in the background!


----------



## Tboy (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks like the Caddie one.   Have you seen the new Hummer limo?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 15, 2003)

I think that guy's wearing my pants!......(used to dance with MC Hammer)


----------



## Tboy (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> used to dance with MC Hammer



You did?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> Way to be a flaming Wisconsin racist hick! And you wonder why us Illinois 'city slickers' mock are neighbors to the north?


 
I didn't mean to offend anyone......and a guy friend from San Francisco, who grew up in Chicago, sent me those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 15, 2003)

prom 5....i like this one, honestly.  i think it's kind of cute


----------



## butterfly (Jul 15, 2003)

Here's on I posted a few months back...


----------



## Pepper (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> Way to be a flaming Wisconsin racist hick! And you wonder why us Illinois 'city slickers' mock are neighbors to the north?



OK, we know a few things about hicks here in SC and I can tell you, no hicks look like bekahleigh23.

Seriously, I think your post is out of line.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Here's on I posted a few months back...



I'm speachless!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> OK, we know a few things about hicks here in SC and I can tell you, no hicks look like bekahleigh23.



thankyou!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I _will_ run the ball in your zone and obliterate your narrow juvenile arse.


Bring it old man.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> Bring it old man.



My money is on DaMayor. I think he might outweigh you. It'd be like a bug hitting a windshield.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> Bring it old man.


You've GOT to be joking RC???

With age comes wisdom and physical strength!!!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You've GOT to be joking RC???
> 
> With age comes wisdom and physical strength!!!



I don't know about wisdom, this is DaMayor we're talking about.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 15, 2003)

Jeeze, I leave this joint for a few hours, and I'm a fat wisdom-less old guy!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jul 15, 2003)

RC,

are != our

Ignorance is bliss, eh?

And I'd much rather be a cheesehead than a windycity bitch.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> With age comes wisdom and physical strength!!!


As well as diminished testoterone levels   , I know I got him there.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pianomahnn *_
> And I'd much rather be a cheesehead than a windycity bitch.


I'm not a windy city bitch I'm a Forrest City(Rockford) bitch, bitch.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> prom


that first pic..

hmm...wondering if she got her prom night mixed up with a 'Xena' casting tryout...


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> I'm not a windy city bitch I'm a Forrest City(Rockford) bitch, bitch.



Even worse.

Wisconsin > Illinois


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pianomahnn *_
> Even worse.
> 
> Wisconsin > Illinois


You should change your name to "grammmarman"  Lighten up.  And Wisconsin is a strange place I rarely travel to for good reasons-the people there.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jul 16, 2003)

Wisconsin is a beautiful state.

CHEESE CHEESE CHEESE CHEESE CHEESE CHEESE


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> As well as diminished testoterone levels   , I know I got him there.



DaMayor has plenty of testosterone...just ask the first lady.
 

Secondly, you'd have to get up pretty early in the morning to beat this "old man"....boy.

Now drop and give me fifty, son.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Now drop and give me fifty, son.


Just 50? That's a warm-up for me.


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 17, 2003)

from what i know of Becka, she is far from racist. No need to make comments like that, although this is an old thread i thought i would defend my friend, so take some friendly advice, mellow out.


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pianomahnn *_
> Wisconsin is a beautiful state.
> 
> CHEESE CHEESE CHEESE CHEESE CHEESE CHEESE


and there are other things besides cheese.seems like a great football state. the Badgers, the Packers.


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Here's on I posted a few months back...




Is that chick pregnant?  If not, then she needs not to show that!   

Man, my prom never had girls revealing so much!  My mother would have forbid me to go to the prom if my prom date showed up like that!!!!  My prom date showed up like she was getting married!!!   

I wish I could find that picture!!!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 23, 2003)

yo the girl you started this thread with the prom pictures she said some guy from the san francisco area sent them to here...where exactly was that prom? i live right by frisco and iam interested in exactly where the prom went down


----------



## Mudge (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Is that chick pregnant?  If not, then she needs not to show that!



Yeah, is that belly hair???   I knew you'd catch flack for this Beka due to the subject line, I guess sometimes its hard to laugh at things without looking bad.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> yo the girl you started this thread with the prom pictures she said some guy from the san francisco area sent them to here...where exactly was that prom? i live right by frisco and iam interested in exactly where the prom went down



It was a forward...don't know who started the email or where it came from.  someone sent it to him, someone sent it to that person, and so on and so on.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

hiya bekah!
how much longer till the move?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 25, 2003)

Hi Burner!  I have 7 full days left, and i leave in 8 days!!!!!  it's so unbelievable.  I went to the grocery store last night to get eggs and turkey burger....i saw a sign that said our chicken is wisconsin grown, I started crying!!!!!!!!!    a little on the emotional side, but leaving my dad will be the hardest of all!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

um..they grow chicken in california too....


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 25, 2003)

LMAO!!!! that's what my cousin told me too!!!!  

she asked,"you aren't going to cry when we go to the store, and it says our chickens are California grown!?"


----------



## Mudge (Jul 25, 2003)

Its true, I've seen chickens!


----------



## FtNsGiRl (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey Bekah~Just curious...are you moving to Cali for school? Sounds great! I've always wanted to visit Cali, but never been there.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm moving to Cali to start a new life.  Just broke up a 6-year relationship, and i'm tired of the people here.  I live in a city of 8000 people, and that's the largest in an hour radius!  I will continue with college once i establish residency, which takes 1 year and a day.  

You should visit cali...actually you should travel anywhere you can go.  Traveling broadens your thinking and perspectives.  I'm going to San Francisco, not very tropical like southern cal but it'll do for now


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

pack a warm jacket!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 25, 2003)

I know, I know!


----------



## FtNsGiRl (Jul 25, 2003)

Wow! Six years? I certainly don't blame you for getting out of town. Good for you! I left a town of 6,000 people after I broke off a 3 year relationship. I didn't go too far, but I still left. LOL! Are you going by yourself? More power to ya sista!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

I just watched some show on where rich people go to relax. there is a little diner outside of silicone valley. they say million / billion dollar deals are done there during breakfast..on the napkins....
it's called chucks or something...be great to get there and find out some good stock tips..


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks  I'm moving in with a cousin who has been a sister to me.  She's been out there for 6 years.  My mom's driving out with me and flying back.  I'm very, very excited!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

do you and your mother listen to the same music? That's important on a road trip, you know..


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 25, 2003)

My mother is actually the best travelling companion!  We've been driving to Florida together at least once a year for the past 3.  We get along just fine.  we don't like the same music, but we both put up with each other....depends on who's driving!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

well, that's good.
do you play, 'slug bug'?

I spy?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 25, 2003)

LOL...actually no, but I'll definitely keep it in mind this time!
thanx


----------



## Mudge (Jul 25, 2003)

Well you know what Beka, some of us get tired of California   The small town people get tired of the small town, and the big city people get tired of being just a flea in a traffic ridden hell hole.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 25, 2003)

hey Mudge cali kicks ass  you'll love it out here bekahleigh23, especially if you're going to frisco..i live 15-20 min from it..great weather....but it's a little cold in SF..hehe..you'll get used to it..lot's to do..


----------



## Mudge (Jul 25, 2003)

There is alot of BART and such development in my area, lots more traffic lights and it really bites. Plus when the Costco moved in near me it made local trips take twice as long if not slightly more, I am tired of it, I want to move south.


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> I'm moving to Cali to start a new life.  Just broke up a 6-year relationship, and i'm tired of the people here.  I live in a city of 8000 people, and that's the largest in an hour radius!  I will continue with college once i establish residency, which takes 1 year and a day.
> 
> You should visit cali...actually you should travel anywhere you can go.  Traveling broadens your thinking and perspectives.  I'm going to San Francisco, not very tropical like southern cal but it'll do for now





> and i'm tired of the people here


 except me of course.  i wish you  all the  best.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 25, 2003)

Definitely not sick of you Tankers!!!!!!  But i think you know what i mean.  A lot of people say it's my age, wanting to get out of dodge and see the world!


----------

